# SOS TCU Part Number



## 2006525XI (Oct 14, 2019)

Happy Holidays,

My wife's 2008 650i Coupe has an intermittent failure on her SOS TCU. I guess the only fix is to replace the TCU or jumper around it. I know it's in the trunk, but there are several components in the trunk left side. What part number will be on the SOS TCU to help me identify it quickly.

Thanks and Happy New Year


----------

